# Superbru - The Rugby Championship



## vaalboy (14/7/14)

Feel free to join our Superbru Pool

Come join my The Rugby Championship prediction game on SuperBru! It's free and loads of fun. Just click here:
http://www.superbru.com/rugbychampionship/pool.php?p=11255132
Pool name: Ecigssa 
Pool code: realhaha


----------



## crack2483 (14/7/14)

Done

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo (14/7/14)

I have also applied to join the pool but it says I need to be approved by the pool captain.
Didn't see a place to enter the pool code.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/14)

Applied


----------

